# Bandwidth limit exceeded :(



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

My site went down today cuz it exceeded the bandwidth quota (2GB) 

I never thought that this could happen but now am in need of an affordable plan.

My budget is 2k per year.

Requirements are :


atleast * 5GB space*


*Bandwidth* should be *over 20GB*
Fantastico
MySql support
Good uptime
Good support

Fellows who already have their own websites please guide me

If I change my hosting do i need to pay for the transfer of domain name too ?


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 18, 2008)

Can u plz post ur URL?

btw Rs. 2000 per month or per year?


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

^^
visio159.com

2000 per year


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 18, 2008)

As a qucikfix so that ur site does not remain down for a long time, did you ask the webhost to add extra bandwidth to your account? They *may*

And btw why don't you upgrade to Silver package with Whost.in? You are already using their service naa?

Right now, I can see that you are using less than 100 MB diskspace. So there is no significant possibility that your disk space need with shoot up to 2 or 5 GB.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 18, 2008)

Nope. You dont need to pay for the transfer of domain name. You can just redirect it to your new hosting account.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

@Rohan
yeah i tried the online support, but it was offline a few minutes before, will ask them

The point with 5GB space is that uptil now i was hosting images on free image upload servers, but now since i want to have those images on my own space so i will be  in need of space.

Consequently the bandwidth is bound to increase from 2GB to a whooping 10GB or say over 20GB cuz of image content too.

Thats why am in need of a better plan.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 18, 2008)

Also since we are on the same host, *if* the host agrees, I can give you 500 MB bandwidth from my account till you manage to send the money to get teh account upgraded!


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

^^ thanks for the generosity  
I will tell u if i need that.

But my primary concern is abt the requirements that i want now.



Pathik said:


> Nope. You dont need to pay for the transfer of domain name. You can just redirect it to your new hosting account.


thnx, will see


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 18, 2008)

ya, I know ur 'primary' requirement. PMed you!


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 18, 2008)

Ravi offers very good hosting. All my sites and blogs are hosted by him. He has pretty good plans. Though others offer more bandwidth and space for the same price, u wont get the quality of what ravi offers. I prefer quality more than quantity. Money is not the concern.

More over hosting, u wont get a person like ravi easily!


----------



## iMav (Jun 18, 2008)

*www.expertrio.com/

500/500 @10GB


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 18, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Ravi offers very good hosting. All my sites and blogs are hosted by him. He has pretty good plans. Though others offer more bandwidth and space for the same price, u wont get the quality of what ravi offers. I prefer quality more than quantity. Money is not the concern.
> 
> More over hosting, u wont get a person like ravi easily!


I will agree with this one. I am already in the process of moving one of my websites to his hosting.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

^^yeah i kinda like Base I reseller plan, but then it gives the 5GB space but bandwidth is too much for my need.

I can't see a balance, may be I hav to sell the bandwidth to someone if it get wasted.



iMav said:


> *www.expertrio.com/
> 
> 500/500 @10GB


500MB looks not good


----------



## iMav (Jun 18, 2008)

The second plan is an option:

1GB space, 20GB BW @ 2k.


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

^^ i need atleast 5GB space and 20GB bandwidth now, i recalculated things and it turn out to be this, may be more bandwidth will be required


----------



## iMav (Jun 18, 2008)

Abey kya kar raha website pe?


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

^^
overhaul, transfer of media from free servers to owned space 
And for the whole year the space will surely reach somewhere around 5GB.


----------



## ahref (Jun 18, 2008)

Bandwidth is damn cheap now a days, you must get some deals within your budget, your budget appears to be reasonable.


----------



## narangz (Jun 18, 2008)

I checked your site in the morning saw that bandwidth exceeded message.
Yaar itne visitors itni jaldi kahan se pakar ke laya or did you yourself exceeded the bandwidth by transferring files?


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

^^Nope i didn't transfer files, Currently all my images are on imgx.org

I was having exams till 16th, so wasn't that active.

Do you call avg 100 visits per day a huge amount.
Actually I started as a blog in wordpress but then moved to my own domain when blog became popular (not much but still a handful of quality readers) which was sitting idle with nothing much.

Am still trying to contact ravi but he is not online for whole day


----------



## narangz (Jun 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^Nope i didn't transfer files, Currently all my images are on imgx.org
> 
> I was having exams till 16th, so wasn't that active.
> 
> ...



Bandwidth exceeded with avg 100 visits/day in 18 days? Wow!!! That's strange.

Do you have Ravi's Gtalk/Yahoo chat ID? You can also mail him on:
support[at]whost[dot]in


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> @Rohan
> yeah i tried the online support, but it was offline a few minutes before, will ask them
> 
> The point with 5GB space is that uptil now i was hosting images on free image upload servers, but now since i want to have those images on my own space so i will be  in need of space.
> ...


You STILL won't need 5 gig for images IMO


T159 said:


> ^^yeah i kinda like Base I reseller plan, but then it gives the 5GB space but bandwidth is too much for my need.
> 
> I can't see a balance, may be I hav to sell the bandwidth to someone if it get wasted.
> 
> ...


500MB is Enuf. There is nothing wrong with external image hosting. How about using Picasa web albums for hosting images ? 1GB space and its blazing fast.


iMav said:


> The second plan is an option:
> 
> 1GB space, 20GB BW @ 2k.


Looks good.

I think 1GB is enough even _with_ images. My huge library of images on my PC hardly occupy 600mb of space. Use of JPEG over PNG is recommended in websites.


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2008)

narangz said:


> Bandwidth exceeded with avg 100 visits/day in 18 days? Wow!!! That's strange.
> 
> Do you have Ravi's Gtalk/Yahoo chat ID? You can also mail him on:
> support[at]whost[dot]in


yeah he is offline for whole day 
Even online support is offline

How much is ur monthly bandwidth and daily hits ?



MetalheadGautham said:


> You STILL won't need 5 gig for images IMO
> 
> 500MB is Enuf. There is nothing wrong with external image hosting. How about using Picasa web albums for hosting images ? 1GB space and its blazing fast.
> 
> I think 1GB is enough even _with_ images. My huge library of images on my PC hardly occupy 600mb of space. Use of JPEG over PNG is recommended in websites.


yeah i will most probably like to upgrade the plan now. But ravi is offline today

I prefer imgx.org and photobucket over picasa. But all of them have limits and you never know if everyone will be able to see pics, as some isp blocks these sites.

I will try to get a 2GB one with 20GB limit but anything better than that at reasonable price will be good. Here money is no bar (till it remains under 500/month)


----------



## narangz (Jun 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> yeah he is offline for whole day
> Even online support is offline
> 
> How much is ur monthly bandwidth and daily hits ?




Even I host images on photobucket to save space & bandwidth. I dont think any ISP blocks these sites. Office/workplace admin might block them. Sure there is a limit by photobucket too. But you can have multiple accounts 

I've 2GB bandwidth. My hits vary from 40-100 on normal days. They are in the range of 30-40 when there is no post for some days. However I had days with 600-800 hits per day for couple of days last month & my bandwidth never touched even 500MB. It was 490MB last month- the actual starting month of my site. As in April I did only testing & installations.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 19, 2008)

1. Members really cant help here. You will need to contact RAVI since only he can raise the bandwidth. Call him on his Phone if its urgent 
2. If you want to change hosting, you wont need to transfer the domain


----------



## Indyan (Jun 19, 2008)

I recently had to change hosts, as I exceeded my bandwidth limit. But that was because Stumble upon suddently sent 20,000 visitors my way.
How did you use up your bandwidth with just 100 visitors per day? 
Also use wp-supercache plugin, it would reduce your bandwidth usage. Its very hard to get what you are asking for from a quality host for just 25$ per year. Do you post videos a lot on your blog? Otherwise you wont need 5gb of disk space. I host my images myself - each post has about 100kb of images.

Hence, I chose nearlyfreespeech.net
They charge you according to what you use. But, if you use a lot of diskspace then its going to be too expensive. But, a blog with about 100 visitors a day should be pretty cheap.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

Indyan said:


> I recently had to change hosts, as I exceeded my bandwidth limit. But that was because Stumble upon suddently sent 20,000 visitors my way.


Stumble Upon does WHAT ?
I am thankful that I chose Blogger over anything else.
And now I GOT to go and check out this stumble upon thing and this digg thing.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 19, 2008)

there are hosts that take care of that.

for example you get 50$ per month hosting with great features..............
its a bit costly if you don't have traffic.

but still hosts like bluehost provide some good cheap hosting with such features.

mine does not. if its goes to digg or stumble am done for.... my host will ban me... LOL !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> mine does not. if its goes to digg or stumble am done for.... my host will ban me... LOL !


Well, when it comes to blogger, it IS all about publicity. Google themselves encourage getting more and more visitors. Infact, thats one of the reasons I chose blogger over others. I can drive the bandwidth to an insanely high amount, as several blogger blogs have done, but I will have NO issues. I get full speed blogging, and my speed in fact is faster than the speeds offered by most (not all) paid hosts out there.


----------



## narangz (Jun 19, 2008)

Indyan said:


> I recently had to change hosts, as I exceeded my bandwidth limit. But that was because Stumble upon suddently sent 20,000 visitors my way.



w00t!


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2008)

still the site is down


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> still the site is down



I can open *visio159.com/


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2008)

^^oh yeah 

how this happened


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 19, 2008)

Ravi must have added some extra bandwidth


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2008)

^^yeah i got a mail from him, he upgraded my account 

I will need to talk to him for a awhile about appropriate plan.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 19, 2008)

thats nice!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2008)

Good Job Ravi !


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 22, 2008)

I suggest that u sign up for zymic.Com which offers 6gb space nd 50gb b/w for Free. If u feel its not reliable then sign up for free subdomain , upload ur pics and give the links back to ur host.I recommend outpowerhosting.com if u r looking for cheap reliable paid host with great uptime


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 22, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I suggest that u sign up for zymic.Com which offers 6gb space nd 50gb b/w for Free. If u feel its not reliable then sign up for free subdomain , upload ur pics and give the links back to ur host.I recommend outpowerhosting.com if u r looking for cheap reliable paid host with great uptime


These free stuff like this zymic sound good, but they have HORRIBLE speeds. They take a hell lot of time to load.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 22, 2008)

Just came across newsit.Es anyways regarding speed, try x10hosting.com


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks for suggestions 

but i got mine plan upgraded and no i wouldn't go for any foreign service provider who can screw my account without any second thought.

Though I will host my files as a backup there just for the sake of redundancy, now thats a better use, isn't it 

time to close the threads, Mod. The problem is solved


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 22, 2008)

and what happens to our plans ??
give me your telephone number.

i will call you up.....!!

well add me on orkut na... you can know more about me there from my profile.

my exams get over on July 5th !!


----------



## ahref (Jun 22, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> there are hosts that take care of that.
> 
> for example you get 50$ per month hosting with great features..............
> its a bit costly if you don't have traffic.
> ...



You are not going to get cheap thing anywhere, you will get what you pay. Things appears cheap, because of marketing strategy of seller.

Type "bluehost cpu exceeded" in google, you will found there restricions.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 22, 2008)

that sucks... i did not know that.. !! hosting then is really costly.

we together wanted to start a new website.. looking for host with plan...!!


----------



## slugger (Jun 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> but i got mine plan upgraded and no i *wouldn't go for any foreign service provider* who can screw my account without any second thought.



sorry to break it you but your site is in all likelyhood being hosted by *SoftLayer Technologies, Inc.* in the U.S.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2008)

^^yeah I know that, but the person on my behalf is Ravi and i can count on him


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey..I was missing this thread. Actually the day on which visio159.com exceeded bandwidth was last day of my college. So, I was in no mood to sit on live support. As soon as I receive the support mail, regarding the same.... I upgraded the plan without any billing issue.

I am sorry @T159 for delay. Hope you dont mind.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 23, 2008)

^no probs, you co-operated thats the +ve


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2008)

@Ravi
no problemo


----------

